# Testicle still there



## ksalvagno (May 18, 2011)

Is it possible to band a goat that was already banded but one testicle might have been missed?

I got a call from a customer that said that they think that their wether still has one testicle. I banded him and I thought I got both testicles in there but who knows. This is all new to me and those were some of my first bandings.

What are the options?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 18, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Is it possible to band a goat that was already banded but one testicle might have been missed?
> 
> I got a call from a customer that said that they think that their wether still has one testicle. I banded him and I thought I got both testicles in there but who knows. This is all new to me and those were some of my first bandings.
> 
> What are the options?


If the testicle sack is not present, I doubt you will be able to band him again.  I would think it would have to be removed surgically.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 18, 2011)

I had one last year that managed to suck one of them up out of the sack just as I was putting the band on, and I had to cut it off and start over. It's possible you somehow managed to miss one, I guess. Without seeing it, I'm not sure how I would go about fixing it.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 18, 2011)

Thanks. She is bringing the goat over tomorrow so I will see what it looks like. I do check to make sure I got both testicles but it is certainly possible that I thought I felt both and didn't. Hopefully this won't turn into a big deal. I would hate for the little guy to suffer or something.


----------



## ClienviewGoats (May 22, 2011)

How did this turn out?  I posted a few days ago regarding my twin males being banded at only a few weeks old.  They're now 8 weeks old and the bands/sacks just fell off.  There certainly appears to be a remaining testicle in the abdomen on one of them.  I assume this guy is sterile, but I'm certainly interested if the stink of a typical buck would be present or if there are any health concerns.  Basically, is it necessary to get the remaining testicle removed surgically?


----------



## elevan (May 22, 2011)

ClienviewGoats said:
			
		

> How did this turn out?  I posted a few days ago regarding my twin males being banded at only a few weeks old.  They're now 8 weeks old and the bands/sacks just fell off.  There certainly appears to be a remaining testicle in the abdomen on one of them.  I assume this guy is sterile, but I'm certainly interested if the stink of a typical buck would be present or if there are any health concerns.  Basically, is it necessary to get the remaining testicle removed surgically?


Don't assume that he's sterile.  The testicle being present means that he's still able to shoot live ammunition.  The fact that it is in the abdomen means that the testicle is heated to a degree higher than it should be and therefore most of his "rounds" will be blanks, but it only takes one.  I would have a vet surgically remove the "un-descended" testicle.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 22, 2011)

When they brought him over, it was obvious that he needed surgery. So the customer is going to take him to the vet to have surgery. They said he was starting to smell and acting bucky so I don't think he was sterile. You may have to have surgery done as well.


----------



## Goatherd (May 22, 2011)

An undescended testicle can also lead to testicular cancer down the road.


----------

